
How Developers Stop Learning: Rise of the Expert Beginner (2012) - zbentley
https://www.daedtech.com/how-developers-stop-learning-rise-of-the-expert-beginner
======
mooreds
Very very good. I feel like I've definitely been around some expert beginners
(one place I contracted had their own connection pooling library and I never
found out why they didn't just use Apache's). Article had some good advice on
avoiding the trap, but not a lot on fixing it once ingrained, other than "more
on". Therefore, non-technical folks should beware.

------
skellertor
Excellent article. Definitely can see this in the industry as well as in
myself.

